Ask HN: How close are we to westworld type humanoid robots? - zabana
======
proxybop
I see you are asking the important questions.

Fun fact: if you pause west world while they are looking at code it kind of
looks like JavaScript, which explains a lot

------
polyterative
50/100 years

